# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Ceolol's Workbook

## ceolol

Im pretty much fresh and new to Lucid Dreaming, though I did have an interest in it a year or two back, but never really put any time and practice into it. I am taking it seriously now though.

I am grateful for this forum, I think it will help me be able to LD, and it means a lot to me. :smiley: 

*Reality Checks:* 
- Look at hands
- Count fingers
- Ask: "could I be dreaming"
- Look at my surroundings
- try to put index finger through palm

*Dream signs:* 
(I have only recorded a few dreams, most of them were pretty vivid though, but I only have like 1 dream sign, I think?)
-friends
-family

*Short term goals:*
- To have a lucid dream
- To stabilize myself in a lucid dream
- To walk around, and look at things in a lucid dream
- To talk to somebody in a lucid dream
- To get better at recall
*Long term goals:* 
-To lucid dream basically whenever I want (with some exceptions)
-To be able to do exciting and action filled things in LD (without waking myself up)
-To have long, and vivid lucid dreams
-To remember nearly every facet of my dreams
*Lucid dream/recall history*
- Almost entirely lacking, remembering it for about 10 minutes, then forgetting it for a long period of time, only to remember glimpses at random in daily life years later.
- It has seriously improved over the past 5 days though, with me taking Lucid dreaming seriously.
*Current Technique:* 
-DILD (I hope to become an expert at this)
-ADA (also hope to become an expert at this [not just for LD reasons])

----------

